# Can a USB Bluetooth adapter display song information on the radio display?



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

When I bought my CRUZE in 2014, I discovered Art on most of my songs I'd never seen before in years. As far as an answer to your question I have no idea?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

pinkjuano said:


> Hi this is my first post on this forum, and I’ve tried searching for answers to this but can’t seem to find any topics related to this specific question. That question is of course the one in the title! I would like to know if anyone has had any luck getting a USB Bluetooth receiver to work in the gen 1 Cruze while also displaying the information on the radio display as if it were an iPod or normal USB stick. I have an iPhone 11 Pro Max and it works fine with the lightning to USB cable, but I would like to be able to charge my phone wirelessly while still having the comfort of seeing the music info displayed and using the steering wheel and radio controls to control my music, as opposed to the any adapters that use the AUX port.


Welcome Aboard!

What do you mean by a USB Bluetooth Receiver? A PDIM?

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## pinkjuano (Jan 17, 2020)

Blasirl said:


> Welcome Aboard!
> 
> What do you mean by a USB Bluetooth Receiver? A PDIM?
> 
> Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


Thanks for the warm welcome! I’ll get around to introducing myself soon. I don’t mean PDIM though, I read through the entire thread regarding that modification and noticed that they became hard to find in the last few years nor would it display song info on the blue infotainment screen.

I would like to know if there’s a device that acts as a bluetooth receiver that can output sound into the USB port in the center console, and also displays the information for the songs as if an iPod or normal USB stick were plugged into the USB port. I have pretty low hopes that something like this exists but I just wanted to make sure.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Maybe if you're using the built-in Pandora app or similar. 

I just put all my my files on a SanDisk Cruzer USB stick. Works great. Titles and cover art. The Cruze is a bit picky about the USB device. The Cruzer works well.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The 2013 and later built-in Bluetooth interface can do this. The DIY interface we had to use in 2011 and 2012 doesn't have this ability.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

0.69US $ |Mini 3.5MM Jack AUX Audio MP3 Music Bluetooth Receiver Car Kit Wireless Handsfree Speaker Headphone Adapter A2DP USB for iphone|Bluetooth Car Kit| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com













3.29US $ 24% OFF|Bluetooth 5.0 Audio Receiver Transmitter 3 In 1 Mini 3.5mm Jack Aux Usb Stereo Music Wireless Adapter For Tv Car Pc Headphones - Wireless Adapter - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------

